
I’m a Solo Founder, Why Can’t I Get Traction? - matt_lo
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/i-m-a-solo-founder-why-can-t-i-get-traction-38b44c8b5f
======
gamechangr
Combining two comments on the thread which both attack the issue from a
different perspective.....

"What did you do to reach out? Did you go face to face? " "writing a blogpost
!= talking to customers"

That's the issue.

